# Paano kita iibigin



## Seb_K

Hey guys, 

What does "paano kita iibigin" means?

Thanks!


----------



## tanzhang

here:

paano kita iibigin?
how am I going to love you?

paano - how
kita - I_you
iibigin - going to love


----------



## Seb_K

Thank you for the translation.

[:


----------



## Seb_K

By the way, "kita" means, you and I?


----------



## pharabus

I think kita is more "You from I", "mahal kita" = "I love you" where kita takes the part of I and you, "ka" is more direct you or "kayo" if you are being polite.

hopefully a native or someone with more experience can explain better


----------



## tanzhang

yes it replaces you and I from mahal kita

mahal - love

or if you want to replace kita from the original you and I:
~ikaw ay mahal ko
~mahal ko ikaw
~ikaw ang mahal ko


----------

